# CZ52 an odd but awesome pistol



## Czechsniper (Oct 23, 2008)

I own a 1954 Czech pistol called a CZ52, semi auto pistol in 7.62x25mm
I really love this gun. It has low recoil, sexy looks, and it hurls out a 30 caliber slug at 1600 fps. It also is very loud, and spits a foot long fireball.I recently purchased a universal drop leg holster, hogue universal grip sleeve, and 360rds from sportsmansguide.com (an awesome website). This guns ammo is extremely cheap. You can get quality 1980's ammo 72 rounds for $8, 400 rounds for $42, and 1124 rounds for $134. But do mind that its mildly corrosive, and you should regularly clean your barrel. Also to mention, this gun is cheap. I just purchase an excellent condition one, for $180.

If you own one of these pistols, or have any thoughts on it, feel free to share your thoughts.


shoot often, shoot safe, and vote for John Mcain.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Nice try kid...but you're still under 18...

and

MULTIPLE ACCOUNTS: Previously banned members will be immediately banned, regardless of behavior. Don't represent yourself as another person. If you are caught posting with multiple accounts after being banned, all will be banned. Remember, IP addresses are logged.


----------

